# Tastatur in Photoshop in Amerikanisch.



## mR.fLopPy (25. Juli 2003)

Hallo!

Mein Problem ist folgendes. Ich weiß nicht wie ich das geschafft habe aber mein Photoshop hat jetzt die Amerikanische Tastenbelegung und das nervt, weil ich gewisse Zeichen wie "ß" nicht mehr machen kann.
und statt "." und "-" hab ich jetzt "/" und "\" also das totale Chaos.

Weiß jemand wie man das in Photoshop 7 umstellt?

Danke schon mal im Voraus.
flop


----------



## Thomas Lindner (25. Juli 2003)

Das ist ein leidiger "Bug", der ab und an leider in PS auftritt...

Setze mal die Einstellungen von Photoshop zurück!



> Voreinstellungen zurücksetzen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Original (Quellennachweis) bei  Lightbox


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (25. Juli 2003)

Es kann auch möglich sein, dass Du allgemein die amerikanische Tastatur eingestellt hast, passiert mir auch öfters.

Das ist aber ganz leicht mit ALT-Shift zu beheben, egal, in welchem Programm zu Dich gerade befindest.


----------



## mR.fLopPy (25. Juli 2003)

Danke, ich werd es mal versuchen.
--
Alt-Shift? Ich wusste gar nicht dass man das umstellen kann. Normalerweise benötigt man doch für soetwas wiederum die Windows CD, um es zuerst zu installieren oder?

Im Word schrieb er jedenfalls normal, trotzdem würde es mich interessieren wie man das umstellen kann.


----------



## IEN (25. Juli 2003)

DE und EN wird bei jeder win installation std. mäßig als os sprache
installiert!

du kannst die EN sprache (tastaturbelegung) aber nachträglich 
entfernen, da die ALT-shift kombi nicht nur in PS nicht selten
zum einsatz kommt.

gruß
ien


----------



## Thomas Lindner (25. Juli 2003)

Trifft aber ja "nur" beim *verfluchten* WinDOOF XP auf (2000 könnte auch sein), jedoch tritt es teilweise auch bei Speichermangel in PS oder Fehler in der "Config-Datei" auf!


----------



## mR.fLopPy (2. August 2003)

Gut zu wissen. Auf Windows 2000 Pro. hatte ich dieses Problem nicht. (Dieses PS war allerdings auf XP) Könnte eher am Photoshop gelegen haben bzw. an der Tastenkombination. Nach einem Neustart vom Programm ging es jedenfalls wieder normal.
Photoshop ist eben immer für eine Überraschung gut. *g*

Danke nochmals für die Hilfe bzw. der Infos!

Ciao
floppy


----------



## bendis (4. August 2003)

Hi,

mit diesem Problem habe ich ich auch oft rumgeschlagen. Es trifft sowohl unter Win2000 als auch WinXP auf, uns zwar immer dann, wenn ich ALT drücke, um eine Ebene zu duplizieren und dabei SHIFT drücke, um die neue Ebene vertikal bzw. horizontal wegzuziehen. Diese Tastenkombi ist vom betriebssystem für den Wechsel zwischen der EN/DE-Tastatur belegt.

Man kann die Tastenabkürzung aber dauerhaft abstellen; in Win2000 unter "Systemsteuerung>Tastatur>Eingabe>Tastenkombination ändern" und da das Häkchen deaktivieren.

MfG
Bendis


----------

